# Comparaison de 2 dossiers



## joel (26 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
Existe-t-il un freeware ou un script pour comparer le contenu de 2 dossiers ?

merci de votre aide


----------



## bendev (26 Octobre 2006)

Peux-tu préciser?
Comparer quoi exactement?


----------



## HmJ (26 Octobre 2006)

La comparaison la plus basique est de regarder la taille de chacun avec "Get Info" (desole pour les francophones). Mais tu veux sans doute lister le contenu des fichiers, voire meme n'afficher que les fichiers de nom (ou de taille ou de date) differents ? Tu aimes Unix ? Et les films de gladiateurs ?  Pardon je m'egare...

Dis-moi exactement ce que tu veux, et on pourra au moins le faire avec ce formidable outil qu'est Terminal.


----------



## GrandGibus (26 Octobre 2006)

Jette un coup d'&#339;uil &#224; [Macintosh HD] / [Developer] / [Applications] / [Utilities] / File Merge

Mais il faut les developer tools


----------



## HmJ (27 Octobre 2006)

Aaaah ! Je te remercie !


----------



## Tom25 (27 Octobre 2006)

Salut, j'avais fait un script depuis un script Apple, et dernièrement je l'ai tout refais en RealBasic (plus rapide, interface plus conviviale, plus d'options etc.).

Mon programme synchronise 2 dossiers, tu as un mode simulation, et un journal s'affiche à la fin. Si tu coches le mode simulation mon programme ne fait rien d'autres que de te lister ce qu'il ferait (en mode non simulé).

Il copie les fichiers (/ dossiers) présents dans le dossier Source et non dans le Cible, il remplace, pour ceux présents dans les 2, le plus ancien par le plus récent etc.

Il semblerait que beaucoup de gens l'utilise (vu les emails que je reçoie et les reviews sur VersionTracker, MacUpdate etc.) et ce sans que je n'ai jamais eu aucun retour de problème. Enfin si, mais ce n'est pas prévu : mon prog ne marche pas avec les srveurs Windows. Mais il marche entre 2 disques durs de 2 Macs en réseau, c'est d'ailleurs comme ça que je l'utilise le plus (pour synchroniser mes dossiers Documents de mes 2 Macs).

Il s'appele *SyncTwoFolders* et tu le trouveras sur cette page (attention il y a une version MacINTEL et une version MacPPC).


----------



## joel (27 Octobre 2006)

Thom,
Bravo ceci me donne les documents qui manquent dans un autre dossier, et les copie.

Très bon travail.

Utilisant Héredis (généalogie) je voulais connaitre les nouveaux documents générés après une exportation dans un nouveaux dossier par rapport à l'ancienne exportation. Ceci dans le but de les envoyer sur un site géré par dreamweavers ou j'éfectue des modifications de présentation.

Question,

Existe-t-il un utilitaire qui compare le contenu des fichiers ?

Car certains documents (html) sont modifiés et ils existes déjà ?

merci encore poiur ton développement.


----------



## Tom25 (27 Octobre 2006)

FileMerge, des devlopment Tool permet de comparer des fichiers (texte de préférences) mais pas mon programme. SyncTwoFolders se contente, si on coche la case gérer Dates, de remplacer un ancien fichier pas un plus récent. Mais il remplace tout le fichier. Car "regarder" à l'intérieur de fichier et voir ce qui a changé ???  ouaouwww, là  , je ne vois pas trop ?


----------



## tatouille (27 Octobre 2006)

man diff

ca sent les mecs qu'ont l'habitude de faire des changelog des patches ...

svn ? ...


----------



## Tom25 (27 Octobre 2006)

euh  , je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ?! Tu parles de commandes Terminal ou autre ?

Enfin dans le doute je précise, et quelqu'un m'avait également posé la question sur VersionTracker :

A l'origine, j'ai repris un AppleScript intégré à Mac OS 8.6 qui synchroniser 2 dossier en réciproque uniquement, sans regarder les dates, enfin très sommaire.

La procédure de synchronisation est *made by moi*  entièrement, j'ai tout réécrit à ma façon, et je n'utilise aucune commande intérée au système.


----------



## da capo (27 Octobre 2006)

Sinon, il y a bbdiff mais ce script est pr&#233;vu pour fonctionner avec BBEdit.


----------



## tatouille (27 Octobre 2006)

(bbedit) qui fait lui meme un diff 

_ j'espere que le gouvernement "tuera dans l'oeuf" cette resistance de vermine communiste 
longue vie &#224; la ditacture ! &#224; bah le peuple cr&#233;tin et inculte 

vive le dictateur ! _


----------

